# Good Kobayashi DVD



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 19, 2005)

If any of you are training with the Kobayashi Aikido group, I recommend to buy the DVD of Kobayashi sensei. It's VERY good, I see many techniques there that is not common in other Aikido dojo, such as pressure points attacks, leg locks (yes, LEG SUBMISSIONS), leg takedowns (yes, LEG GRAB TAKEDOWNS like in wrestling!), foot sweeps (yes, FOOT SWEEPS like JUDO!).

Kobayashi sensei shows many many techniques, you can pretty much get many ideas on how to use Aiki techniques (and some decidedly non Aikido techniques) for self defense.

I don't practice Aikido, but I like this DVD very much! So I guess I will extend the recommendation to all Aikido-ka as well. You all will not be disappointed!

PS: For you Kobayashi Dojo members, I'd really wish to know, what other martial art(s) Kobayashi Yasuo sensei learned in addition to Aikido? Because many techniques I saw at his DVD cannot be found in any other Aikido dojo. Some are similar to Hakko-ryu, other like Judo.


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 19, 2005)

Very likely, some of his technqiue is Daito Ryu.
If you look at the older Yoshinkan, you will see things that are no longer done in Aikido also - not even Yoshinkan any more.  I might look into this DVD.  Thanks.

It also sounds a lot like Kuniba's Goshin Budo.


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.aikidojournal.com/encyclopedia.php?entryID=401


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for this review!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 22, 2005)

JAMJTX said:
			
		

> Very likely, some of his technqiue is Daito Ryu.
> If you look at the older Yoshinkan, you will see things that are no longer done in Aikido also - not even Yoshinkan any more. I might look into this DVD. Thanks.
> 
> It also sounds a lot like Kuniba's Goshin Budo.


 
Hello Jim san.. there is a technique, very strange, is shown in Kobayashi sensei's DVD. It shows a submission technique, Kobayashi trip Uke face first to the tatami then submit his Uke by pulling on one of his big toe!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 22, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Thanks for this review!


 
You are most welcome mr. Moderator. I was rummaging through my sensei's video collection and found this one. He still has more videos, maybe if I ask nicely I can entice him to write reviews of his videos.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> You are most welcome mr. Moderator.


 
I'm not on the staff--just a prolific poster!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm not on the staff--just a prolific poster!


 
Whoa... I apologize then !


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

No worries!


----------



## Yari (Nov 24, 2005)

Can you help me on which and where I could get this DVD? I live en Denmark, so stores here don't usally carry this.

/Yari


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 24, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> Can you help me on which and where I could get this DVD? I live en Denmark, so stores here don't usally carry this.
> 
> /Yari


 
Maybe Mr. Stan Pranin sell this on his site. try www.aikidojournal.com


----------



## Yari (Nov 25, 2005)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> Maybe Mr. Stan Pranin sell this on his site. try www.aikidojournal.com


 
Sorry couldn't find any. What about the name of the DVD? Then I could search for it!

Regards
yari


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 26, 2005)

Uh oh, I can't read the Kanji characters on that DVD. Sensei got it from a friend whose Dojo is affiliated with Kobayashi sensei. Let me search for some clues in Google.com hang on!

Is it against some kind of copyrite laws if I post some pictures from the DVD here? I can capture some frames from it..


----------



## Yari (Nov 28, 2005)

Does it have any kind of reference number? So I could search on that? But sharing a picture of a copy doesn't sound like a copy right breach.

/Yari


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 30, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> Does it have any kind of reference number? So I could search on that? But sharing a picture of a copy doesn't sound like a copy right breach.
> 
> /Yari


 
Here, some video clips. This is geocities.com so the web server are very easily crowded. If this link doesn't work (transfer rate exceed) try it again within 15-30 minutes.

www.geocities.com/john_lord_b3/unusual_aikido.zip

I hope no one are offended, If there are any objections regarding this clip due to copyright issues, I'll take it down immediately!


----------



## Yari (Dec 2, 2005)

I looked at the clip, and that looks as some interessting techniques. Reminds me of techniques done in jujitsu.

I would still like to get hold of this DVD........ If there is any production numbers, names, please post.

/yari


----------

